# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  AQUA Dongle A.I.O Module V6.6 Full Offline Features Infinix Tecno & ITel Update 2023

## mohamed73

*We are Glad to Present Aqua-Dongle New Addition Unlimited OFFline Features*  *Added* All in one Offline Features without Yearly Activation or Packs      *AQUA Dongle A.I.O Module V6.6* *Full Offline Features Infinix Tecno & ITel* *Update of** 2023* * We are Glad To Announce Another Update For Our Valuable Users***  *Infinix, Tecno & ITel More Hot Models Add To Support*  *No Need Auth* *No Need Credit* *No Need Pack* *No Need Internet* *No Need Activation* *All Features Work Standalone Perfect*   *Wishing you a Happy New Year 2023 with the hope that you will have many blessings in the year to come*.  Blessings and wishing you more. I hope you enjoy the New  Year with  enjoyment, wishing  your life to be always bright – Happy New Year 2023   *MTK* *Infinix Hot 12 Play [X6817]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair,Read/Write Firmware,List Partiition, etc *Tecno Camon 18 Premier [CH9]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair,Read/Write Firmware,List Partiition, etc *Tecno Camon 18 Premier [CH9n]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair,Read/Write Firmware,List Partiition, etc *Tecno Camon 19 Pro 5G Android 13* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair,Read/Write Firmware,List Partiition, etc *Tecno Pop 5 LTE [BD4i]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair,Read/Write Firmware,List Partiition, etc *Tecno Pop 6 Go [BE6J]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair,Read/Write Firmware,List Partiition, etc *Tecno Pova [LD7J]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair,Read/Write Firmware,List Partiition, etc *Tecno Spark 4 air [KC1j]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair,Read/Write Firmware,List Partiition, etc *Tecno Spark 8 [KG6]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair,Read/Write Firmware,List Partiition, etc *Tecno Spark 8 [KG6k]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair,Read/Write Firmware,List Partiition, etc *Tecno Spark 9 Pro[KH7]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair,Read/Write Firmware,List Partiition, etc *Tecno Spark 9 Pro[KH7n]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair,Read/Write Firmware,List Partiition, etc *Tecno Spark Go 2022 [KG5H]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair,Read/Write Firmware,List Partiition, etc *Tecno Spark Go 2022 [KG5M]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair,Read/Write Firmware,List Partiition, etc *Xiaomi Redmi Note 10S [Rosemary]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair,Read/Write Firmware,List Partiition, etc  *Qualcomm* *Infinix Hot S3X [X622]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Read/Write Firmware,List Partiition, etc  *SPD UniSoc* *SPD UniSoc UMS512 
SPD UniSoc T616*  *Infinix Hot 12 [X6817B]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair Diag,Write Firmware,etc *Infinix Hot 12 Play [X6816B]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair Diag,Write Firmware,etc *Infinix Hot 12 Pro [X668]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair Diag,Write Firmware,etc *Infinix Hot 12 Pro [X668C]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair Diag,Write Firmware,etc *Infinix Smart 5 [X668C]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair Diag,Write Firmware,etc *Infinix Smart 6 [X6511]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair Diag,Write Firmware,etc *Itel A24 [L5007O]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair Diag,Write Firmware,etc *Itel P37 Pro [P681L]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair Diag,Write Firmware,etc *Itel P38 Pro [P682LP]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair Diag,Write Firmware,etc *Itel Vision 3 Plus [P682LP]* Non Auth Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair Diag,Write Firmware,etc *Tecno Pop 5 Go [BD1]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair Diag,Write Firmware,etc *Tecno Pop 5X [L6502S]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair Diag,Write Firmware,etc *Tecno Pova Neo [LE6]* Non Auth Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair Diag,Write Firmware,etc *Tecno Pova Neo [LE6h]* Non Auth Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair Diag,Write Firmware,etc *Tecno Spark 7 [PR651]* V57 Non Auth Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair Diag,Write Firmware,etc *Tecno Spark 7 [PR651E]* Non Auth Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair Diag,Write Firmware,etc *Tecno Spark 9 [KH7h]* Read Info,Reset FRP,Reset Screen Lock,Repair Diag,Write Firmware,etc   *NOTE!* May Some Features Will not Work in Some Model's Because of Security Change After Update 
So Try Other Method and Report Us With Complete Detail Like ScreenShot & Log & Device Status    More on The Way ..... Regards AQUA Dongle Team  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

